# Nothing Like a Relaxing Evening Wade



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Trout were located at the edge of the grass where it met a silty mud drop from 2.5 feet to 4 feet. I was throwing a white/chart Controlled Descent Paddle Shad set for a moderate fall. I had full foam and an 1/8 oz shank weighted weedless hook and a fast retrieve. No monsters, but a good wade.


----------

